# Another hatching failure



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I have incubated a second batch of eggs. 12 altogether. Hatch day was yesterday and one arrived. Then nothing. The chick I still alive although is very weak. The egg shell stuck to its back when hatching and she doesn't seem very healthy. Has a swollen eye too.

I think my humidity has been too dry. The incubator I was using is a corvina 12. Read out of the temp etc, perfect but has no humidity reading. You just fill up one water channel at the back and then the second water channel after the 18 days. I asked the supplier about this and he said you don't really need a humidity reading just follow the instructions. I don't know why manufacturers make these items when the humidity cannot be measured???

Chick is still fighting but I think he is in a bad way. Will be surprised if he survives the weekend.

Incubating is sooooo frustrating...might stick with looking after ex batts from here on in ....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Why not just buy chickens from a local breeder or farmer? Or do they have those that are not commercial ag in your area? Not familiar with the ag scene in Ireland.... 

Do you all have hatcheries from which you can order chicks?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can buy a humidity gauge for very cheap. I have an Accurite I think it cost $7 . I do not go by the whole fill the trays, every home has a different ambient temp and humidity.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

My only survivor out of 11 eggs. So cute, but my lonely speckled sussex. am going to get five more chicks this week to keep her company


----------



## alwayswithmygirls (Jun 28, 2013)

I use a humidifier gauge and have to adjust the humidity almost every day. I can't imagine incubating without one. As stated in the above thread, they are inexpensive and a must for incubation. All my chicks and guineas have hatched without difficulty but I must depend on my monitoring the heat and humidity at least three to four times a day. It fluctuates constantly.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

You still done better than me. I waited 25 days . I had perfect 99-100 temp readings 60-75% humidity. I crack two open only to find fully developed un hatched chicks. They had only needed to absorb their yolks. That was the second batch.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> You still done better than me. I waited 25 days . I had perfect 99-100 temp readings 60-75% humidity. I crack two open only to find fully developed un hatched chicks. They had only needed to absorb their yolks. That was the second batch.


Your humidity was too high from incubation. It should be about 45%. The chicks got too large and couldn't turn to pip so they drowned.


----------

